# ترشيد معالجة المياه المنزلية بالتناضح العكسي



## إمام ابوهيفا (23 مايو 2011)

يعتبر تعديل نظام معالجة المياه المنزلية بالتناضح العكسي حاجة ماسة جدا في ظل تدهور الوضع المائي في الأردن والدول المجاورة ، وتأتي فكرة المشروع الريادية والإبداعية والتي تعتبر خلاصة لسنوات من العمل والبحث التطوير في معالجة المياه المنزلية في ظرف مائي حرج وإستجابة لضرورات الترشيد في الإستهلاك وللمساهمة في إيجاد الحلول للتخفيف من مشكلة شح المياه التي تعاني منها كثير من دول العالم وفي مقدمتها الأردن ، حيث يصنف على أنه رابع أفقر دولة في العالم بالمياه ، وذلك لإن معظم أراضيه تقع في المناطق الجافة او شبه الجافة وبالإضافة إلى شح الهطول المطري على الأردن حيث يبلغ معدله في المواسم المطرية الجيدة نحو 8.5 بليون متر مكعب، 92% منها يتبخر، ما يعني أنه يبقى بحدود 900 مليون متر مكعب، جزء منها يتجه للتغذية الطبيعية للمياه الجوفية ويتبقى 600 مليون سنويا للجريان عبر السهول والأودية . وحيث يعاني الأردن عجزا مائيا كبيرا يفوق 500 مليون متر مكعب سنويا ويرافق ذلك زيادة في الإحتياجات المائية سنويا بما معدله من 4-6% ، نتيجة للزيادة في عدد السكان والنمو الاقتصادي والزراعي والتجاري والذي شكل ضغطا في الطلب على كمية التزويد المائي الذي بلغ 1438 مليون متر مكعب عام 2010 في حين يقدر التزويد لنفس العام بحوالي 870 مليون متر مكعب حسب تصريحات وزير المياه والري المهندس محمد النجار لصحيفة الدستور في العدد الصادر 13/1/2011 .
 وترتبط معضلات عظمى بشح مصادر المياه ، حيث يتعين على الدولة إنفاق جزء كبير من دخلها القومي لتأمين المياه وتنفيذ مشاريع ضخمة لهذا الغرض ، حيث يبلغ الاستهلاك المحلي للفرد في الأردن أقل من 150 ليترا في اليوم بينما المعدل العالمي لاستهلاك الفرد هو 465 ليتر في اليوم وعادة ما يترافق مع شح المياه إنخفاض مستوى جودتها لإرتفاع كلف معالجتها عند المصدر وتوصيلها للمستهلك .
وقد أولت الحكومات الأردنية المتعاقبة أهمية قصوى لهذا الموضوع حيث أجرت جملة من الدراسات لحل مشكلة شح المياه وباشرت بتنفيذ جملة من المشاريع الكبرى لتفادي حدوث أزمة في وفرة المياه ولتوفير مياه صالحة للشرب توازي الإحتياجات السنوية المتزايدة . ومن هذه المشاريع :
جر مياه حوض الديسي الصحراوي جنوب الاردن ، الى العاصمة عمان لمواجهة ازدياد الطلب على مياه الشرب والاستخدامات العامة الذي يهدف إلى نقل 100 مليون متر مكعب سنويا من المياه الجوفية الصالحة للشرب إلى عمان والمناطق المجاورة (المناطق الموجودة داخل المنطقة الإدارية لمحافظة العاصمة) ، وتتجاوز تكلفته بليون دولار .
 مشروع سد الوحدة بطاقة استيعابية تقدر بـ 110 ملايين متر مكعب ، حيث ان الهدف من وجود السد بالدرجة الاولى هو الحد من فيضانات نهر اليرموك وتخزين كميات من المياه للاستفادة منها ، حيث أن كمية من المياه تقدر ب 40 متر مكعب تتدفق في الثانية من اسفل اليرموك ومع هطول الامطار ترتفع الكمية الى 250 متر مكعب في الثانية ، وبالإضافة الى ذلك فإن السد سيساهم في تخفيف العجز المائي في المملكة بحدود 10% وكذلك سيعزز سد الوحدة التزويد المائي خاصة بالنسبة للزراعة في غور الاردن ولاغراض الشرب في محافظة العاصمة وفي اربد .
مشروع محطة تنقية الخربة السمراء بكلفة رأسمالية تبلغ 120.2 مليون دينار أردني ويهدف المشروع إلى توفير مياه منقاة لدرجة تسمح باستخدامها في أنواع الزراعات المختلفة حسب المواصفات العالمية لتخفيف إستنزاف المياه الجوفية للأغراض الزراعية وحماية مصادر المياه السطحية والجوفية من التلوث . 
 مشروع تطوير القدرات لتخفيض فاقد المياه في شبكات التوزيع الذي يساهم في تقليل نسبة الفاقد وتحسين مستوى التزويد المائي للمواطنين ، والمشروع الممول من منحة مقدمة من الاتحاد الاوروبي بقيمة 12 مليون يورو .
وهناك مشاريع أخرى كثيرة متعلقة بالإستخدامات المائية للأغراض الصناعية والزراعية مثل إنشاء السدود والأحواض المائية ومحطات التنقية ، وبالإضافة لهذه المشاريع تقوم الحكومة أيضا بحملات توعية حول ترشيد إستهلاك المياه والمحافظة على كل قطرة منها .
وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالحفاظ على موارد المياه وحمايتها ، فإن معرفة ضئيلة تعني الكثير ، ففي الكثير من المجتمعات ، يؤدي عدم المعرفة الأساسية بالصحة العامة الوقائية والنظافة الصحية الشخصية إلى تلوث غير لازم لموارد المياه البالغة الأهمية ، كذلك عدم المعرفة بطرق إستهلاك المياه الرشيدة يؤدي إلى إستنزاف مخيف وهدر كبير لمواردنا المائية .
وقد دقت حوادث التسمم المتكررة ناقوس الخطر بشأن تلوث المياه في الأردن ، وفتحت هذا الملف على مصراعيه ويحمل الخبراء شبكة توزيع المياه "المهترئة" وعدم انتظام عملية الضخ السبب الرئيس لظهور الأمراض المنقولة عن طريق المياه.
مما دفع توجه لدى المواطنين بالإقبال على شراء المياه الصحية المعبئة بمختلف أشكالها وإقتناء أجهزة معالجة مياه منزلية ، حيث أصبح لا بد من وجود أجهزة معالجة مياه في كل منزل حتى يتم التخلص من الشوائب والعوالق والكلور الزائد والرائحة وغيرها من الملوثات العضوية والكيماوية و توفير مياه صحية ذات طعم خاص ومميز للشرب ، ومن أكثر أجهزة معالجة المياه فاعلية في هذا المجال هي التي تعتمد على التناضح العكسي في معالجة المياه ، وقد حققت تجارة محطات المياه الصناعية و أجهزة معالجة المياه المنزلية نمو كبيرا خلال العشر سنين السابقة ، كما إنتشرت الشركات الخاصة العاملة في هذا المجال بشكل كبير في مختلف مناطق الأردن ، حيث تستورد شركات الجملة الرئيسية فقط ، ما معدله 25000 جهاز معالجة مياه منزلي سنويا حسب مدير شركة رئيسية من الشركات المستوردة لأجهزة معالجة المنزلية .
وتعمل هذه الأجهزة بنظام التناضح العكسي ، الذي يعمل على مبدأ عكس الخاصية الإسموزية ، التي تتلخص بإنتقال الماء طبيعيا من الوسط العذب إلى الوسط المالح عبر غشاء شبه نافذ ، حيث تقوم أجهزة معالجة المياه العاملة بنظام التناضح العكسي بتوفير ضغط أكبر ومعاكس للضغط الإسموزي على أغشية شبه نافذة ، بحيث يتم إستخلاص المياه العذبة من المياه المالحة (التغذية) ، ويتم تصريف المياه الباقية وهدرها عبر التصريف الصحي في المنزل ، وقد تصل نسبة مياه التصريف إلى المياه العذبة في بعض الأحيان إلى مانسبته من 5 – 1 حيث يتم التخلص من 5 ليترات في التصريف الصحي مقابل ليتر واحد من المياه العذبة ، ويعد هذا هدرا كبيرا ومخيفا للمياه وعلى سبيل المثال للحصول على 20 ليتر من المياه العذبة يوميا يتم التخلص من 100 ليتر في الصرف الصحي ، وعلى إعتبار معدل ما تستورده الشركات الخاصة من هذه الأجهزة سنويا وعلى مدار الخمس سنوات السابقة فقط سيكون لدينا ما يقارب 125000 مستخدم لهذا النظام وعلى إعتبار معدل 100 ليتر يوميا يتم هدرها في الصرف الصحي لكل جهاز معالجة مياه منزلي مستخدم تكون محصلة الهدر 12500000 ليتر يوميا اي ما يعادل 12500 متر مكعب يوميا أي ما يعادل 4500000 متر مكعب بالسنة فإذا علمنا أنّ حصة الفرد في الأردن حسب تصريح لمدير مركز الثريا للدراسات في جريدة الدستور الصادرة 26/آب/2010 هي 150 متر مكعب سنويا فسيكون الهدر مخيفا ومخيفا جدا .
إنّ تسليط الضوء على المشكلة المائية في الأردن من خلال كافة الجهات المعنية الرسمية منها مثل وزارة المياه والري ، وزارة البيئة ، وسلطة وادي الأردن وكذلك من الجهات الخاصة مثل شركات أجهزة معالجة المياه المنزلية ، مصانع المياه المعدنية المعبئة ، محطات المياه الصحية ، وشركات إدارة خدمات المياه والصرف الصحي وأخيرا توصيات المؤتمر السنوي الثالث للمنتدى العربي للبيئة والتنمية المنعقد في بيروت بتاريخ 5/11/2010 ، التي شددت على إعادة تعرفة أسعار المياه المنزلية من أجل إجبار المستهلكين على ترشيد إستهلاك المياه وتأمين موارد مالية لوزارة المياه والري بحيث تخفف من أعباء دعم المياه ، وتمول تطوير البنى التحتية وإنشاء المشاريع المتعلقة بتوفير المياه ، قد خلق وعيا كبيرا لدى المواطن حول الضرورة القصوى لترشيد إستهلاك المياه والحفاظ عليها من التلوث ، وإن تكاتف الجهود حول إيجاد الحلول المناسبة لتفادي صراع حتميا حول مصادر المياه جعل من أولى الأوليات هو إتباع سياسة الترشيد في الإستهلاك للمحافظة على مالدينا من مخزون إستراتيجي وإن التفاعل الإيجابي بين المواطنين وهذه الجهود خير دليل على مستوى الوعي الشعبي حول مشكلة شح المياه .
ومن الأدلة على وعي المستهلك بضرورة ترشيد إستهلاك المياه أيضا تراجع الإقبال على إقتناء أجهزة معالجة المياه المنزلية لصالح الإقبال على شراء المياه المعبئة ، على الرغم من الفاتورة الكبيرة نسبيا التي يحدثها الفرق بين الكلف التشغيلية لجهاز معالجة المياه مقارنة مع كلف شراء المياه المعبئة ، ولإيجاد فارق الكلفة بين فاتورة المياه المعبئة التي يستهلكها المواطن على حساب متوسط سعر جالونات 20 ليتر والبالغة 0.75 دينار يوميا ، وبين الكلفة الناتجة عن إستعمال أجهزة معالجة المياه المنزلية بالتناضح العكسي والتي تتضمن كلفة الهدر مضافا لها الكلفة التشغيلية لأجهزة معالجة المياه المنزلية والتي تبلغ ما معدله 20 دينار سنويا ، ولتحديد قيمة الهدر المباشر الناتج عن أجهزة معالجة المياه المنزلية :
تكلفة الهدر = كمية الهدر × سعر المياه ، على إعتبار أنّ كمية الهدر الناتجة عن توفير 20 ليتر/يوم معالج تساوي 100 ليتر/يوم وبالتالي 36 متر مكعب بالسنة 
 36 متر مكعب بالسنة × 0.65885833 = 23.718899 دينار
 ومقارنة هذه النتائج مع ما تحدثه وحدة ترشيد معالجة المياه المنزلية بالتناضح العكسي من توفير كبير في هذه الكلف لسنة واحدة ، وذلك حسب الجدول التالي :

الكلف التشغيلية لوحدة ترشيد الإستهلاك
الكلف التشغيلية لمعالجة المياه المنزلية
كلف الهدر الناتجة عن عملية المعالجة
تكاليف شراء عبوات المياه الصحية
صفر دينار
20 دينار
23.718 دينار
270 دينار​ 
هذا بالإضافة لإنخفاض جودة المياه المعبئة بالمقارنة مع المياه التي ينتجها جهاز معالجة المياه المنزلية بالتناضح العكسي ، وبالإضافة كذلك إلى محدودية القدرة التخزينية للمياه في المنازل بشكل عام ، وبالتالي نفاذ هذا المخزون نتيجة عمليات الهدر والإستعمال الجائر للمياه قبل موعد دورة المياه الإسبوعية مما يضطر المواطن في كثير من الحالات وخاصة في الصيف إلى شراء المياه بأسعار تصل 4 دنانير أوأكثر للمتر المكعب الواحد مما يضاعف تكلفة الهدر .
كل هذه التحديات وضعت المستهلك أمام خيار وحيد وهو ترشيد إستهلاك المياه ، وأدى ذلك إلى ضعف كبير في عائدات الشركات العاملة في تجارة أجهزة معالجة المياه المنزلية مما دفعها إلى تقليص مصاريفها عبر التخلي عن أكبر عدد ممكن من موظفيها وبالتالي تأثر الخدمات التي تقدمها هذه الشركات للمواطنين بشكل كبير .
وحيث أنّ مياه التصريف نتيجة طبيعية لعملية التناضح العكسي في أجهزة معالجة المياه المنزلية ، وتستمر بإستمرار هذه العملية وتتوقف بتوقفها كان لابد أيضا من تحقيق توازن بين عملية المعالجة وإعادة التدوير بحيث نكفل كمية مناسبة من المياه العذبة مع تدوير لمياه التصريف بشكل مناسب أيضا ويتحقق ذلك من خلال إضافة وحدة ترشيد إستهلاك المياه إلى الأجهزة التي تعمل بنظام التناضح العكسي ، حيث تتميز وحدة ترشيد إستهلاك المياه بإنها تقدم حلا عمليا وبدون كلف تشغيلية لعملية تدوير مياه التصريف وإعادتها الى الخط الرئيسي ، تمهيدا لإعادة إستخدامها في العمليات الأخرى مثل غسيل الخضار والفواكه وتنظيف الأطباق والأواني المنزلية من خلال صنبور الماء البارد لمجلى المطبخ في المنزل حيث يتم إستهلاك الجزء الأكبر من المياه على هذه العمليات وهي الأكثر تكرارا من حيث الإجراء خلال اليوم ، وحسب تقديرات وزارة المياه والري فإن الكمية المستهلكه في غسيل الفواكه والخضراوات يوميا هي حوالي 50 لتر أي ما يعادل 4,5 متر مكعب /الدوره للاسرة الواحده أي حوالي 16 مليون متر مكعب سنويا على مستوى الأردن ، وتستهلك ربة المنزل كذلك من 50-70 لترمياه يوميا في اعمال الجلي وتنظيف الاواني أي حوالي 8 متر مكعب في الدوره أي ما يقرب من 20 مليون متر مكعب في السنه .
وحيث أنّ وحدة الترشيد لنظام معالجة المياه المنزلية تعمل على تجميع مياه التصريف عالية التركيز بالأملاح الناتجة عن عملية معالجة مياه التغذية في خزان خاص مضغوط بالهواء بشكل أولي وذلك لضمان عدم تاثر عمل جهاز معالجة المياه المنزلية ولضمان عمله بشكل مستقل عن الإستخدامات الأخرى في المنزل ، ثم تتم معالجة الأملاح المسببة للتكلس الموجودة في مياه التصريف عبر تمريرها من خلال فلتر مانع التكلس قبل إعادة مياه تصريف جهاز معالجة المياه المنزلي للخط الرئيسي من خلال وحدة التغذية والتصريف التي تقوم بتأمين مياه التغذية الى جهاز معالجة المياه بالتناضح العكسي مع ضمان عدم إختلاطها مع مياه التصريف من خلال فصل المنطقة التي يتم تركيب محبس التغذية عليها والمنطقة التي يتم إختلاط مياه التصريف فيها مع مياه الخط الرئيسي وذلك من خلال مجموعة من صمامات العبور بإتجاه واحد والمحابس المرتبة بشكل معين بحيث تتم تغذية جهاز معالجة المياه المنزلية بمياه الخزان الرئيسي وإعادة مياه تصريف جهاز معالجة المياه المنزلي للخط الرئيسي بشكل يحول دون إختلاطهما معا ، لأن إختلاطهما معا يؤدي الى تركيز الأملاح في فلاتر التنقية وغشاء المعالجة وفي الأجزاء الداخلية لقطع التحكم الخاصة بالتشغيل والتوقف الأوتوماتيكي وكذلك في مضخة التغذية وعلى الجدر الداخلية للأنابيب وبالتالي تلف جميع أجزاء جهاز معالجة المياه المنزلية خلال فترة قصيرة جدا تصل في بعض القطع الرئيسية مثل غشاء التناضح العكسي الى 12,5% من العمر الإفتراضي لها .
كما سيتم الأخذ بعين الإعتبار العمل على معالجة كافة العيوب الموجودة بأجهزة معالجة المياه المنزلية بالتناضح العكسي التي تحد من إنتشاره بالإضافة لعملية الهدر ، نذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر :
عدم القدرة على التحكم بنسبة الأملاح الذائبة في الماء حيث أن المياه الناتجة للشرب متدنية الأملاح المعدنية جدا ، و قد تصل إلى 5 ppm  فقط .
كثرة ملحقات الجهاز من خزان تجميع وحنفية ووصلات خارجية ، ويحتاج تركيبة ورشة عمل كبيرة ووقت وجهد كبيرين .
 و أخيرا ومن هذا المنطلق يعتبر تعديل نظام معالجة المياه المنزلية بالتناضح العكسي بإضافة وحدة الترشيد بالإضافة لمعالجة العيوب السابقة الذكر ، الحل الأمثل لتحقيق جملة من الأهداف منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر :
تطوير و تصميم أنظمة معالجة مياه منزلية تستجيب لحاجة المستهلك بشكل منضبط .
صناعة منتج وطني عالمي عالي الكفاءة ينضم إلى قائمة الصادرات الأردنية ويسهم في رفع الدخل القومي الأردني .
وقف الهدر بنسبة 100% في أنظمة معالجة المياه المنزلية بالتناضح العكسي ، وبذلك تحقق إنسجاما تاما مع توجهات الدولة وإجراآتها في ترشيد إستهلاك المياه .
تخفيف الأعباء المالية عن كاهل المستهلك والناتجة من شراء المياه الصحية المعبئة .
إنعاش سوق تجارة أجهزة معالجة المياه المنزلية والشركات العاملة فيه .
تأمين فرص عمل جديدة وإستعادة عدد كبير من الذين تم الإستغناء عن خدماتهم في هذا القطاع .
تأمين مياه صحية وحماية قصوى للمستهلك من مخاطر تلوث المياه في حال تكرار حدوثها وذلك من خلال إعتماد النظام الجديد في كل بيت في الأردن .
المساهمة في تخفيف الأعباء المادية على الدولة التي قد تنتج عن عمليات الهدر المستمرة للمياه او عن تلوثها .


----------



## سهيل المهري (8 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## إمام ابوهيفا (25 يونيو 2011)

شرفني مروركم الكريم وشكر الله لكم


----------



## خلوف العراقي (15 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (25 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------

